# Big buck found dead



## PackAttack (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys I've been cruising this forum for some time now and have finally taken the time to register. I was taking the dog for a walk on the Park City side up by guardsman pass and found a real nice mule deer buck dead. Hasn't been dead but a week or two, and I'm guessing there's a bow hunter having nightmares. Just wanted to throw it out there in case anybody has any info. On the other hand what is the protocol for this type of situation. Do I just need to contact the DWR?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Did the deer have a wound or an arrow in it or anything?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for making an attempt at assisting a hunter who maybe going through the withdraws of not recovering an animal. I hope we are able to close this case and provide a hunter with closure.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the gesture!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

What did the buck look like? This guy is looking for a 7x5.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID6/24488.html#.UiARK-BAiG4

I would contact the DWR just to make sure it wasn't poached.


----------

